# Farming odours in your city (metropolitan area)



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Montreal has been experiencing some days of noxious farm odours these past few years (downtown, inner and outer city). I'm wondering if these occurrences happen just here, plus I'm suspecting they're due to increasingly intensive, industrial farming practices.

I'm curious to learn your city's name should you RSVP. Thank you.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm in Ottawa and I don't think I've ever experienced a city-wide odour actually.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Strange, because car exhaust here has been smelling mighty crusty so far today.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^ Are referring to Montreal or Ottawa? heh..you're in Montreal yes?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ right


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Once again, the whole city stank 4 days in a row about a couple of weeks ago
which makes one wonder if the state of the local Montreal _foody_ scene's really truly all that that happens to be said & written about it hno:​


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Farming odours? Never happened


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

By farming odours you mean clean air?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Really! your whole metropolis smelling like some bestial pooh pot, it's truly decrepidating!


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I heard the French don't wear deodorant, but come on...

In any case, where's the option for never?


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Happens several days per year in Amsterdam. Especially in early spring.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess that's the benefit of living in an American city. The nearest farms are 50 miles away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Farming odours in the city ? Never noticed that in Paris.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Its never happened in London, Manchester or Sheffield?


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

To give you an idea about the Amsterdam situation: The blue parts are farmlands (north, south and east area are mostly dairy, which produce more smell). From the city center to these areas is only about 6 km (4 miles). These lands have not been developed due to planning regulations (green wedges or green buffers) or noise contours (around the airport in the South/west).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

When I lived in Denver, CO I worked downtown and we could definitely smells the stockyards several days a year when the wind would blow south.

In Indianapolis, IN I also worked and lived downtown and I don't recall ever smelling farm odors.

In Milwaukee, WI the same is true with Indianapolis. Although I've only just recently moved here. So I guess we'll see what the future has in store for that.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

And stockyards.

It must be that Montreal's off-island pastures've been churned, morphed into _terra fecal_ --maybe that should read _agros fecal_-- whereas Amsterdam's own ones haven't. _Les environs montréalais_ can smell of manure (per some 'ever-evolving' industrial practice, I'm certain they spread tons and tons of manure atop tract upon tract off-island), there's bound to be at least a couple of further rounds of that aggravating stench before Autumn.

You know, it used to be that you just simply held your breath as you either pedalled or drove by silos or stinky farmland, but now there's no way around it here block upon block, station after station here on the island: Montreal didn't used to never suffer from this ill practice.
:drunk:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

There were just a smelly evening last week and another smelly afternoon either yesterday or the day before... ...but around the Quartier des spectacles, maybe the pongs were late, hailing from the farther-away(?) Richelieu Valley where flooding has (I wish I could say had) occurred:dunno:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Only when NIMBYs oppose a new development and the angry landowner puts in a pig farm next to them.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

It happens while driving through the farmland between the suburbs of Vancouver but I've never noticed any farm odours downtown or while growing up in the built up areas of the suburbs. Perhaps the sea air keeps things under control in that regard. :dunno:


----------



## De Magellaan (Jul 7, 2010)

woutero said:


> To give you an idea about the Amsterdam situation: The blue parts are farmlands (north, south and east area are mostly dairy, which produce more smell). From the city center to these areas is only about 6 km (4 miles). These lands have not been developed due to planning regulations (green wedges or green buffers) or noise contours (around the airport in the South/west).


Most of the smell is from industry though, particularly the smell of soya beans from the Cargill factory in the west of the city.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

raggedy13 said:


> It happens while driving through the farmland between the suburbs of Vancouver


The peculiarity to all this is that seeing any part of the offending farming is impossible district upon district here (both St-Lawrence riverbanks are lined with loads of working lamposts), so thank you for ruling out greater Van.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Some weekly farm panel convening on the radio announced two or three weeks ago that manure-spreading was going to occur, but there's been no such noxious odour around the island since that broadcast.

:dunno:


----------



## ffgss (Sep 14, 2011)

^ Are referring to Montreal or Ottawa? heh..you're in Montreal yes?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

In Milan (particularly in the south part of the city which is very close to large farms) it happens for several days a year.

Just recently the smell was well...overwhelming

Of course is connected to the "natural" fertilizers used in the northern plain of Italy...shit. Which is usually distributed over the fields during this part of the year


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

There must be a more intensive farming practice at hand nowadays, more industrial than anything agriculture-like. Montreal didn't smell like that. How can the smells come about when we've suburban sprawl gobbling up farmland, which has been pushed farther and farther away from the city.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

In Lima Ive never experienced farm odours but several times a year in the morning we've experienced fish odours because of the fish industry in the Metro area. Peru is the Worlds second largest producer of fish-made products.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

East End didn't smell late last night, but just over half an hour later in the West End, well it smelled crappy, crappy, crappy, which I got used to after several minutes...


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

In Boston, never, but it wouldn't bother me if it did because it smelled like cow manure where I grew up. Fields fertilized with cow shit smell good to me.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Sorry, bud, but even crap's been modernised, such that its odour is appalling compared to manure back in any _yester-decade_ ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Mildly crappy this morning and yesterday evening...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Mildly crappy yesterday afternoon and evening.


----------

